# Spinner Blade Tackle storge system/NEW



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

For you spinner fisherman, I was surfing videos on you tube and came across this neat spinner blade storage system for 2013. I thought it was a good idea so I figured I'd share it with you guys that may be interested. Its called barbwire blade box cost $20 
Link:http://barbstackle.com/


Video..


----------

